

Best resources to learn Rust - essofluffy

I&#x27;ve been hearing about Rust lately and from what I can tell it&#x27;s pretty great. I am having trouble  finding good resources to begin developing with Rust. Cheers!
======
rpu
First try this: [http://rustbyexample.com/](http://rustbyexample.com/)

Maybe: [http://doc.rust-lang.org/book/](http://doc.rust-lang.org/book/)

